# Ways to make money WHILE ubering?



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Does anyone have any extra ways to make a few bucks while ubering? I was using the mile up app that tracks you until I realized they now only give sweepstakes entries and not points for gc. I saw a post on here once about a company that gives you tablets to show ads to riders. 

I'm just looking for something to make few extra bucks to buy my cats new outfits and not feel bad about spending money I should be saving to move out.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How many outfits cats need? 
You can sell candies, if that's not enough sell drugs..


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Do you legit sell candy? I'd be afraid pax would just take it or I'd get hungry and eat my profits away. 

And my kitten isn't growing very fast, so she only has one outfit right now.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> Do you legit sell candy? I'd be afraid pax would just take it or I'd get hungry and eat my profits away.
> 
> And my kitten isn't growing very fast, so she only has one outfit right now.


No I don't sell candy but you try this
https://app.getcargo.today/referred_by/uber_1

Btw is that cashmere ?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

That looks cool! I'm definitely going to check that out.

No silly is batwoman.... cat woman? 

All my pictures of her in it suck becAuse she isn't used to clothes. My other cat on the other hand....


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I'm just looking for something to make few extra bucks to buy my cats new outfits and not feel bad about spending money I should be saving to move out.


Cat + shark costume + Roomba = 12,000,000+ You Tube views.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

sthriftybroke said:


> Does anyone have any extra ways to make a few bucks while ubering? I was using the mile up app that tracks you until I realized they now only give sweepstakes entries and not points for gc. I saw a post on here once about a company that gives you tablets to show ads to riders.
> 
> I'm just looking for something to make few extra bucks to buy my cats new outfits and not feel bad about spending money I should be saving to move out.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/were...ivers-earn-more-money-ask-me-anything.198629/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Cat + shark costume + Roomba = 12,000,000+ You Tube views.


I saw that on Youtube years ago !
Hilarious.



Spotscat said:


> Cat + shark costume + Roomba = 12,000,000+ You Tube views.


.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I'd definitely be interested if that company that puts ads on tablets ever comes to market because I'll just run the tablet in my center console the entire time lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I'd definitely be interested if that company that puts ads on tablets ever comes to market because I'll just run the tablet in my center console the entire time lol


Theres on in Atlanta called ridead that seemed to be doing well though I javent gotten an email from them in a while.

With tipping in app now, I'm tempted to revamp my tablet. I've discovered jow to donsplit screen so I can keep spotty open while still showing the background slideshow.

I may try to find restaurants and clubs that may be willing to pay spiffs for recommending them to pax. Could be interesting. Anyone in vegas who isn't doing that already is missing out. May be harder to find here in Dallas but would be intereting if achievable


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Play video games with your pax?


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Theres on in Atlanta called ridead that seemed to be doing well though I javent gotten an email from them in a while.
> 
> With tipping in app now, I'm tempted to revamp my tablet. I've discovered jow to donsplit screen so I can keep spotty open while still showing the background slideshow.
> 
> I may try to find restaurants and clubs that may be willing to pay spiffs for recommending them to pax. Could be interesting. Anyone in vegas who isn't doing that already is missing out. May be harder to find here in Dallas but would be intereting if achievable


Been wanting to do something similar. Just not sure how to approach the business owners on who'd be willing to pay to recommend theirs over others.

As for tablet stuff been thinking of making a setup where pax can pay to put their choice of music sort of like a jukebox that's connected to car system. That way it's a win win situation for both of us. I get to listen to their possible crappy selection of tunes, but get paid to listen to it. A legal system has to be put in place of course to prevent getting in trouble.


----------



## PokemonDriver (Sep 11, 2017)

Offer companion services or foot/back massages. 
I made at least 300 USD everyday the After-Ride-Massage services. 
If you have great and sweet voice, you can also over story telling services. 
A lot of potential up-sells once the sucker is in your car.

Foot massage: 15 minutes 20 USD
Back + Neck massage 30 minutes = 30 USD
Full Body Massage 60 minutes = 60 USD

At your chosen location or in my car, it's up to you.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I sell water for half the cost that disney does...

And i dig the bottles out of a recycle bin and fill them with rain water...

Just kidding, i sell only nestle for $1.50 a bottle, huge profit margin.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Cat + shark costume + Roomba = 12,000,000+ You Tube views.


OMG, is that fo'real? I've been behind the wheel delivering pax and making pennies when I could be wearing a shark costume while sitting on a roomba and make $millon$?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> OMG, is that fo'real? I've been behind the wheel delivering pax and making pennies when I could be wearing a shark costume while sitting on a roomba and make $millon$?


Youll need a bigger Roomba


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

You could get a magic 8 ball and do fortune telling.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I do something like companion services, but much shorter duration. If I get a ping, I'm out.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Here's a great way to make some serious money while Ubering! I wouldn't recommend it for everyone - in fact, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, but... if you're willing to take a chance...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-doesnt-know-how-19-1-kilos-of-cocaine-got-in-car.202796/


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If you're going to be selling things, be careful about sales tax. You never know when you're going to end up transporting someone who works for the state and notices that you're not charging it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> If you're going to be selling things, be careful about sales tax. You never know when you're going to end up transporting someone who works for the state and notices that you're not charging it.


Yup...

That's what a county business license is for and properly accounting your product.

Just make sure that you only sell sealed pre-packaged food products (bottled water, candy, chips, ect, no health department inspections..

And groceries in the state of Florida are sales-tax excempt. Bottled water included..


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Just make sure that you only sell sealed pre-made products, no health department inspections..


How do I seal and package up my body?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do I seal and package up my body?


Was referring to selling only pre-packaged food, ALA bottled water, Twinkies, soda, candy ect.

As apposed to home baked cookies (Very much more complicated in terms of inspections ect)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do I seal and package up my body?


Shrink wrap?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Sell condoms to the drunks?


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

pull up to a bank. Let customer know you need to withdraw gas money. Grab ski mask and toy gun. Run inside quickly and be out in a flash. Drive customer to destination.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I could provide counseling sessions behind the wheel! Within the month I'll be fully licensed as an addiction counselor. Time to start driving the bar crowd!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Day trade stocks while sitting in the airport queue. (This assumes you don't have a "normal" job during trading hours.)



Cableguynoe said:


> Play video games with your pax?


Well played UP inside joke!


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if selling things like water/candy (other small items that aren't baked goods/homemade in any way) is okay? CarGo is officially set up through Uber - does that make selling water yourself not okay? I'm just getting started with this and don't want to get punted in my first month because I tried to end around Cargo.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yup...
> 
> That's what a county business license is for and properly accounting your product.
> 
> ...


I have a small business and sales tax ID (Massachusetts)

Trying to figure out if selling myself is easier for add ons (water, candy etc) or going with CarGo


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Maybe we should consider the monetization of pax usage of our phone chargers like they do at the airport!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> Does anyone know if selling things like water/candy (other small items that aren't baked goods/homemade in any way) is okay? CarGo is officially set up through Uber - does that make selling water yourself not okay? I'm just getting started with this and don't want to get punted in my first month because I tried to end around Cargo.
> 
> I have a small business and sales tax ID (Massachusetts)
> 
> Trying to figure out if selling myself is easier for add ons (water, candy etc) or going with CarGo


As an independent contractor you should be able to sell waters/candy separately as long as you haven't signed up with CarGo yourself. And of course don't use their name, a container like theirs or anything that makes it look like you're pretending to have them. As always check with your local laws to ensure that there isn't some local ordinance against something like that in a ride share (some strange ordinances out there sometimes lol).

That being said, I don't know that I would. All joking about the extra cash thing aside, I think from a pax perspective it would just look kinda.. well.. ghetto. That's likely to affect tips/ratings and there is also the hassle involved. Ever tried keeping chocolate from melting in a hot car? I mean sure, while you're driving the AC is on, but that's like 70 or so at best, and sooner or later you gotta go eat lunch, get out and stretch your legs, etc. I mean maybe if you're a full time uber driver or something you could make that work, but I'd be a bit concerned about the image too.

Ultimately only you could decide if that's right for you or not, but as for being able to legally do it, assuming there isn't a local ordinance/state law against it, you should be able to (even without going through CarGo).


----------



## smoran26 (Sep 17, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> As an independent contractor you should be able to sell waters/candy separately as long as you haven't signed up with CarGo yourself. And of course don't use their name, a container like theirs or anything that makes it look like you're pretending to have them. As always check with your local laws to ensure that there isn't some local ordinance against something like that in a ride share (some strange ordinances out there sometimes lol).
> 
> That being said, I don't know that I would. All joking about the extra cash thing aside, I think from a pax perspective it would just look kinda.. well.. ghetto. That's likely to affect tips/ratings and there is also the hassle involved. Ever tried keeping chocolate from melting in a hot car? I mean sure, while you're driving the AC is on, but that's like 70 or so at best, and sooner or later you gotta go eat lunch, get out and stretch your legs, etc. I mean maybe if you're a full time uber driver or something you could make that work, but I'd be a bit concerned about the image too.
> 
> Ultimately only you could decide if that's right for you or not, but as for being able to legally do it, assuming there isn't a local ordinance/state law against it, you should be able to (even without going through CarGo).


First, thanks for the in depth answer.

Like many on the forum I'm concerned about costs while doing Uber and looking for potential ways to defray those costs with additional revenue. 
My question is - the suggestion you made it might be off-putting for PAX (a real concern) - do you view that concern to on the same level if a driver just signed up for and had the Cargo box in their car?

In general, I think it's inevitable going forward the Uber allows more ways for companies to sell to/advertise to riders. I watched an interview with the Cargo CEO and Uber reps on Fox Business with Maria Bartiromo and the general understanding is more opportunities like Cargo (merchandising and advertising) will be coming in the future.

I am new at this, but not to business (and selling) so my biggest focus is as you said - how the PAX react to it. Getting a bad rating because you come off as a used-car salesman would defeat any revenue derived from pitching some water/etc.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

smoran26 said:


> First, thanks for the in depth answer.
> 
> Like many on the forum I'm concerned about costs while doing Uber and looking for potential ways to defray those costs with additional revenue.
> My question is - the suggestion you made it might be off-putting for PAX (a real concern) - do you view that concern to on the same level if a driver just signed up for and had the Cargo box in their car?
> ...


Well, I suppose first you need to know that I'm a very part time driver. The view of a full time driver might be different (and any full time drivers who have advice for him, please put it up). To answer your questions though, I think the CarGo box would have the same effect. I mean it does look nicer than anything you'd probably put together (no offense), but it still makes your car look like a "Kwik-E-Mart" (thank you, come again , sorry couldn't help the Simpsons reference). If you're going to do it, I think ultimately doing it yourself vs using their box is probably better. Since their box is no cost to driver, you know they get the lions share of the markup/profit. Plus doing it yourself you could tailor it better to your pax's needs.

I've seen a lot of advertising opportunities as well come along. If done right, I could see those potentially working as extra income streams. I especially like the idea of using car's preexisting dvd screens (or if done right, those headrest tablet holders that make it look like preexisting dvd screens) that show local info, spaced out with ads. I'm not aware of a company yet that has it just right (for me at least) but I'll bet they are probably close. As this concept continues, I'm sure they'll get better too.

I guess when I try to think about if I should add something or do something uber related, I try to envision the future. Self driving cars are coming (if we like it or not), and while they are still at least 5 years out, and probably another 5 before people will fully trust them, I try to imagine what they will be like. I could maybe see water or something being sold in them, I don't imagine a full "CarGo" box. I do imagine screens, with information like the route they are taking, local info, probably touch screen allowing you to select what info you want (like local attractions, the weather, your hotel, etc) and I imagine ads either being on the borders of it, or spaced out between the info. Now I'm not saying that I like ads (who does really?), but that's what I envision.

Now keep in mind, I could be totally wrong. Maybe "CarGo" is a huge hit. For full disclaimer, I've never tried the CarGo box, nor have I ever tried selling water/candy in the car. But as most on this forum have noticed, I'm quite chatty, and have had conversations about stuff like this with pax before. And all I can offer you is my opinion and thoughts on it. I'd rather not lose 2 bucks in a tip because I made 50 cents on some water, ya know? In the end, only you can decide what's right for you though. Either way, I wish you luck.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 5, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> That looks cool! I'm definitely going to check that out.
> 
> No silly is batwoman.... cat woman?
> 
> All my pictures of her in it suck becAuse she isn't used to clothes. My other cat on the other hand....


You love your cats the wrong way. If your cats can speak English, they would tell you not to spend your hard earn money on fancy clothing, instead spend it on:
High QUALITY food.
COOLING and HEATING.

Your cats may become over-heated wearing clothes and they don't know how to take them off like we do. Do you remember the last time your wore a jacket and you felt hot and you took it off? Well, your cats don't know how, they just have to suffer and live through it.
Cats like to groom themselves often due to their nature, they can't if you made them wear clothes.

There was a 5 minutes TV show that talked about people dress their pets up and uploaded on to the net and many others followed. This is an unhealthy practice for your pets said a well-known Vet.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Well that's better than where I thought a "you love your cats the wrong way" post was going to go.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

BusyBee said:


> You love your cats the wrong way. If your cats can speak English, they would tell you not to spend your hard earn money on fancy clothing, instead spend it on:
> High QUALITY food.
> COOLING and HEATING.
> 
> ...


My cats eat the $20 per 3 lb bag food. I on the other hand feel bad eating a $3 meal from McDonald's.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Do you legit sell candy? I'd be afraid pax would just take it or I'd get hungry and eat my profits away. .


This!

Id just eat them all in like three days.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> My cats eat the $20 per 3 lb bag food. I on the other hand feel bad eating a $3 meal from McDonald's.


...and rightfully so, anything sold at McDonald's is only technically food. You should eat the $20 cat food instead....


----------



## Work2008 (Sep 18, 2017)

oh my god you guys are nuts with the cat costumes. lol

You can try to sign up with one of those advertising companies that place a large sign on the roof of the car. Sort of what taxis have. I saw an Uber sporting one, but wasn't able to catch the name of the co. doing the sign. I'm looking online to see if someone has a campaign going also.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Work2008 said:


> oh my god you guys are nuts with the cat costumes. lol
> 
> You can try to sign up with one of those advertising companies that place a large sign on the roof of the car. Sort of what taxis have. I saw an Uber sporting one, but wasn't able to catch the name of the co. doing the sign. I'm looking online to see if someone has a campaign going also.


If you find something please come back and let me know. I tried signing up with one of those car decal places but it was for dish network and the refused to pay you until you had at least one sign up with the code on your car. So you could drive for months with free advertising if no one used your code


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do I seal and package up my body?


Saran wrap and black latex bodysuit


----------



## loloasianDC (Sep 19, 2017)

when i worked night time ! i sold beer for $10 ! some night i make 200 dollar form it ! one night one guy but 6 pals for $100 dollars he wa so drunk ! life is short sale beer u make money keep it in turnk


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

loloasianDC said:


> when i worked night time ! i sold beer for $10 ! some night i make 200 dollar form it ! one night one guy but 6 pals for $100 dollars he wa so drunk ! life is short sale beer u make money keep it in turnk


^ no


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

loloasianDC said:


> when i worked night time ! i sold beer for $10 ! some night i make 200 dollar form it ! one night one guy but 6 pals for $100 dollars he wa so drunk ! life is short sale beer u make money keep it in turnk


This seems like a realllllllly terrible idea. And that's coming from someone who thinks it's a good idea to dress up their cats.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I really don't think people appreciate how city and state laws work when selling things. All the complexities and controversies involved with getting a liquor license and you really think you can just sell beer in the back of a car? Shit's gonna come down hard.

I have also just signed up with CARGO. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I really don't think people appreciate how city and state laws work when selling things. All the complexities and controversies involved with getting a liquor license and you really think you can just sell beer in the back of a car? Shit's gonna come down hard.
> 
> I have also just signed up with CARGO. We'll see how that goes.


Let us know how it works out for you, pros and cons, etc.


----------



## Caseygjel (Sep 21, 2017)

As a rider I have seen a lot of interesting ways people were making side money. I think the most interesting was someone trying to sell me a $200 custom made jacket from some small island country I don't remember. He was really pushing it very hard which made it a bit uncomfortable.

But as a driver I haven't really thought about selling anything yet. I guess you would need to accept credit cards if you did that too since it seems like not a lot of people carry cash.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

You guys have it all wrong. Your job is to get your passenger(s) from point A to point B is a quick and safe manner. You also need to work on getting tips. Tip income blows away any profits you make from selling a 75 cent candy bar for a $1. Stop at Wawa or Rofo if the customer is hungry or thirsty...that is what those places are for.... You be surprised the tips you get for making a stop for the customer.

To me dealing with water just slows you down. Again your job is to drive. Now you got to deal with empty or half empty water bottles in your back seat. How do you keep it cold? Candy will melt in the summer time. Offering gum and mints is really not sanitary.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> You guys have it all wrong. Your job is to get your passenger(s) from point A to point B is a quick and safe manner. You also need to work on getting tips. Tip income blows away any profits you make from selling a 75 cent candy bar for a $1. Stop at Wawa or Rofo if the customer is hungry or thirsty...that is what those places are for.... You be surprised the tips you get for making a stop for the customer.
> 
> To me dealing with water just slows you down. Again your job is to drive. Now you got to deal with empty or half empty water bottles in your back seat. How do you keep it cold? Candy will melt in the summer time. Offering gum and mints is really not sanitary.


What about the profit on selling 4 bottles of water at $1.50 each when you paid just 40c a bottle?
"Hey guys, you want a round of bottled water for half the cost Disney charges?"
BOOM 4 bottles of water sold. $3.60 in profit, or an entire minimum trip on uber. (or a cancel)

The math is there...

You can't focus on getting tips.. you either get tips or you don't...

With uber it's far more likely to not get one. That's just the way it is.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't seem to figure out the tip game. People I talk to and are super nice: no tip. Two riders who complained about uber the whole time: tip.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> I can't seem to figure out the tip game. People I talk to and are super nice: no tip. Two riders who complained about uber the whole time: tip.


I can't, either. I have gotten a tip from a guy getting home from his minimum wage job and little conversation, but a great chat with a guy who is wealthy and on a business trip, no tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> Does anyone have any extra ways to make a few bucks while ubering? I was using the mile up app that tracks you until I realized they now only give sweepstakes entries and not points for gc. I saw a post on here once about a company that gives you tablets to show ads to riders.
> 
> I'm just looking for something to make few extra bucks to buy my cats new outfits and not feel bad about spending money I should be saving to move out.


HJ is always a big money maker. One hand on the wheel though.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

freddieman said:


> HJ is always a big money maker. One hand on the wheel though.


Yeah but reaching around back to do it seems unsafe. And I'm not letting them in my front seat just for a hj.


----------



## Veronicaphone951 (Apr 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If you're going to be selling things, be careful about sales tax. You never know when you're going to end up transporting someone who works for the state and notices that you're not charging it.


Doesn't it already have sales tax on the items paid when you purchased them to begin with?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> ... anything sold at McDonald's is only technically food.....


Wait a second here. I could have sworn that McNuggets won an award for "Most Chicken-Like Substance"


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> I can't seem to figure out the tip game. People I talk to and are super nice: no tip. Two riders who complained about uber the whole time: tip.


They were probably drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Veronicaphone951 said:


> Doesn't it already have sales tax on the items paid when you purchased them to begin with?


That's why you register with the state. It's The End user who supposed to pay the tax, based on how much they pay. You get a tax exemption, so that you can purchase things without having to pay sales tax on them, and then you can sell those items and have the end-user pay the sales tax. They pay it to you, and then you forward it to the state.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

sthriftybroke said:


> Yeah but reaching around back to do it seems unsafe. And I'm not letting them in my front seat just for a hj.


Since ur up for a lead in.


You are cute enough for porn.
Get a BF & look into cam shows. Getting paid to do it = winning.
Send me the link,


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I have done 2500 Uber trips and the number of people that have asked for water I can count on one hand. Last night I got a small bottle of water at ROFO for free and used 40 points. It is water. The key is keeping it cold. Now you got to have a cooler and ice packs. Then what do you do with the half empty bottles. Where do you keep them while you are driving. How do you drive and then do these credit card transactions while you are driving? Then you have to restock which takes time away from driving to get more water and then you got to get it cold. Again...if a customer is thirsty then make a stop. Remind customers that they can rate you and leave you a tip right on the app. If you drive in a big city the chances of seeing the same customer again is minimal. Asking for customers to leave tips on the app can generate you an extra $10-20 a day if you just remember to do it before they exit your vehicle.


----------



## Uberx24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Put up an ATM, you know how many times pax ask me if I can stop a the bank, you could have a small surgecharge and make a couple of bucks on each transaction.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberx24 said:


> Put up an ATM, you know how many times pax ask me if I can stop a the bank, you could have a small surgecharge and make a couple of bucks on each transaction.


I do it all the time, i charge a flat 5% for a service fee. Being in a taxi makes this easier.



DelaJoe said:


> I have done 2500 Uber trips and the number of people that have asked for water I can count on one hand. Last night I got a small bottle of water at ROFO for free and used 40 points. It is water. The key is keeping it cold. Now you got to have a cooler and ice packs. Then what do you do with the half empty bottles. Where do you keep them while you are driving. How do you drive and then do these credit card transactions while you are driving? Then you have to restock which takes time away from driving to get more water and then you got to get it cold. Again...if a customer is thirsty then make a stop. Remind customers that they can rate you and leave you a tip right on the app. If you drive in a big city the chances of seeing the same customer again is minimal. Asking for customers to leave tips on the app can generate you an extra $10-20 a day if you just remember to do it before they exit your vehicle.


In a taxi it's easier much easier being honest with you,

I can tack it onto the cab fare the same way I enter tolls and make them sign a water recipt (when they pay with credit) and it's like 30 seconds total... But i'm blessed to be in a taxi LOL.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm a proponent of Cargo, not sure if I can link out to a YouTube video on the subject but searching "Cargo Rideshare" should get you more information. Drivers average $150/month.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

MikesUber said:


> I'm a proponent of Cargo, not sure if I can link out to a YouTube video on the subject but searching "Cargo Rideshare" should get you more information. Drivers average $150/month.


I've had cargo 2 weeks and I've only had one passenger "buy" the freebies.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I think you should take this as a sign, that your cats don't want new outfits.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Cargo informed me they don't provide in my city/all cities. I was unaware of this..


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I think you should take this as a sign, that your cats don't want new outfits.


Sorry about your bad luck with it sthriftybroke , but that "take it as a sign" comment was funny.  I do hope you have better luck though.


----------

